# Job Fair, Arlington TX NOV 14



## rockportfulton (Aug 28, 2012)

2nd Annual 
"Hiring Red, White & You!"

Job Fair, November 14 in Arlington, TX

contact: Katie Koechling
Employer Services Liaison 
Workforce Solutions Greater Dallas

Are you a Veteran looking for a job in North Texas?

Register to attend our 2nd Annual "Hiring Red, White & You!" event at the Ballpark in Arlington, TX on November 14.

Register to have access to the 200+ employers and providers scheduled to attend! We look forward to seeing you there!

https://2013rwyjobseeker.eventbrite.com/

[the above information came by way of Texas Veterans Commission]


----------

